# Site General > General Herp >  What is the safe/proper way to unwrap a snake?

## Gio

I figured I'd throw this out for general discussion and chat. There are several opportunities for a snake to wrap up on something. I'd like opinions and experienced people to chime in. We have a small 560 GM, 32.5" Royal python but let's apply this to all larger BP's and bigger constrictors. 

How much can a snake handle as far as force used to unwrap it without hurting the snake?

There are times when these guys can wrap around furniture, your arms, legs, hopefully not your neck but we'll throw it in for discussion and the sake of urgent emergency stuff.

Let's start with general removal from household stuff, and then move to human arms and legs and and lastly more serious stuff like "OH $hat, I made a mistake and now its around my neck" or a friend's neck.

I want to have this lean toward the well being of the snake for starters and keep it injury free, and obviously if it comes to a child or an adult VS a larger constrictor and it's life and death we have to do what we have to do.

Now that I've said all that; What is the safest way to untangle a snake with hurting it?

----------


## fishdip

I don't know how much they can take but if you got one on your neck or arm you can dunk the snake in water and most times they will let go.

----------

Gio (10-14-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Be gentle but consistent. Grab above the base of the tail and slowly unwrap the snake. With terrestrial snakes it shouldn't be too difficult but arboreal/semi-arboreal snakes can be more difficult since they have tails designed to grab onto tree branches. 

Overall taking your time and trying to get the snake to move vs ripping the snake off is the way to go.

----------

Gio (10-14-2012)

----------


## reptileexperts

Second the tail - this is the main way I unwrap any of my terrestrial snakes like ball pythons. My Morelia and Reticulated Pythons though have strong and long tails that are quite difficult to unwrap. The only ones that ever present a problem though are the larger carpets when it comes time for them to go back in their enclosures . . . even then though, its about consistent force, and focusing on getting the tail unwrapped first if possible, then using that to get the rest of the snake off. 

In an emergancy situation with a larger boid (Let's consider +10'), I have always read that breaking the tail is like an emergancy oh crap button. Taking the tail and breaking it by making a U and squeezing, causes the snake so much distress that it immediately releases the host and trys to retreat. This is not the best method for the snake, and should ONLY be used if you allowed a SFE (stupid feeding error) to occur. Never attempt to unwrap by grabbing the neck on smaller constrictors, including ball pythons!

----------

Gio (10-14-2012)

----------


## ewaldrep

I usually start from the tail. Most of the time I would put my finger under the tail and push it under and start moving forward and the snake starts to move as well and I just use the momentum to keep unwrapping from the tail forward. The only time I ever had a real hard time was with my 5.5' boa that shot his head into a open door jam as I was walking back into my room to put him away. I spent a good 45 minutes to get him out lol. I have not spent much time worrying about a snake around the neck because I only spend time with boas and balls and not so much with retics or berms. I think I would try the snake ju jitsu described above with the U shaped squeeze  or go Crocodile Dundee  :Good Job:

----------

Gio (10-14-2012)

----------


## KMG

Yes unwrap with the tail. But many times I will just tickle the snakes tail to get it to loosen up and start to move and then I can usually unwrap it easily. My tree python is a different story. She is so delicate I will only use my tickle technique (Yes, the official name) and then wait her out until she decides she would like to move.

----------

Gio (10-14-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Ask politely. If they refuse then cuss them out, they cant hear you so its all good!  :Good Job:

----------

DooLittle (10-16-2012),Gio (10-14-2012),_Munizfire_ (10-14-2012)

----------


## Gio

Great advice and discussion. In my minimal experience, I've also found unwrapping the tail and using counter motion with the wrapped appendage seems to work.

I plan on obtaining a Colombian BCI at some point and know the difference between their size and strength and a BP's is a lot different.

But I have had my son's snake slip into out reclining couch hardware and I was very worried about just pulling her right out. 

I have allowed the BP around my neck without much concern although I feel the strength, however a larger boa is out of the question as it does not take much, and non snake people have no idea just how different a snake choke is VS just having a human try it.

In any event, just like a dog bite, if you are being constricted by a snake more than likely you have done something wrong. 

If it ever comes to and emergency, unless it's total life and death, I'd like to see the snake take as little damage as possible.

----------


## reptileexperts

emergency with little damage is pretty easy - get the snakes head underwater . . . works. Or pour some kind of alcohol into its mouth directly. This is usually pretty effective for feeding bites / wraps. I had an adult female BP swallow my thumb and the only way to get her off was by holding her head in a sink full of water. Left my thumb pretty tore up and sore for a few weeks, but no damage was done to the snake. 

When my Woma bites / wraps I let her stay till she decides to just let go. If I attempt to unwrap her by the tail, she gets angry and tightens to the point she will not move. The bite doesn't hurt nearly as bad as some species, but the wrap is painfully tight. Woma's are extremely strong in regards to similar snakes of their size catagory. 

Cheers

----------


## wilomn

> I don't know how much they can take but if you got one on your neck or arm you can dunk the snake in water and most times they will let go.


If it's around your neck, and you really do mean putting the snake completely underwater, I picture you either bending over a tub of water and submersing your head to your shoulders or you standing in neck deep water with just your heat not submerged, hoping the snake will not, in both instances, periscope itself a breath or three.

This may need secondary consideration prior to actual implementation.

If you just yank long enough and hard enough, eventually they'll come loose.

Really though, depending on the snake, both species and individual, starting at one end and unwrapping to the other end is what I do. Usually I start with the tail, but not always.

----------


## Gio

If one is not able to get submerged, would a shower help? Again I have no plans getting wrapped around the neck by a boa, but far more experienced snake people the I have ended up in some situations they maybe could have avoided.

I while back I woman on this board lost her snake for a week or 2 and then ended up finding it and had to pull it out of the log wall in her home. 

Do these creatures usually release their grip before they are damaged, or will they hang on and face being injured badly, or is it dependent on the species of snake? I think she was able to remove it from the wall without hurting it.

I know there is a rule that says after 8 feet you should have a second person that is able to handle a snake with you. although I see a lot of boa owners go solo with 8-10 footers. 

Excuse the multiple questions within one post, I'm just very interested in the advice of others and I thank you all for passing along your knowledge!

----------


## wilomn

As far as grabbing a snake before it slithers inside or underneath something, if you can get a good grip on the snake and just hold on, eventually it will get tired and crawl out of whatever it crawled into. I've had snakes wrapped up in shelving units and under cabinets and had to wait a long time, just keeping a firm grip on the snake, until it got tired and gave up. With enough patience the snake won't be damaged.

Big snakes and their handling is totally different. A lot of it is learn as you go. Learning how strong snakes really are, how quick and how sneaky. Knowing your snake is important too. I'm not as casual with someone else's snake as I am with my own. The big snake guidelines are there because of experience. I'd recommend you follow them to the best of your ability.

----------


## mechnut450

Like others say  start with the tail and work them off ( person or item ) as  you go.   I had them get tangled up in chair backs and such so I just  keep working them forward until  tey are untangled  .  the only time I found issues is if they get in a spot that too small for thieir  body and get wedged in .( then I just break the item in question.

----------

